# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Tega, social robot, Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Personal Robots Group

----------


## Airicist

Tega Robot Concept Animation 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Conceptual animation for a new social robotics research platform, Tega, at the Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab. by Fardad Faridi

----------


## Airicist

Conceptual Trailer for Tega Social Robot 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> A conceptual trailer for Tega, a new platform robot for socially assistive robotics reasearch at the Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab. by Fardad Faridi

----------


## Airicist

Tega Preliminary Design 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> A preliminary solidworks rig of Tega, a new robot platform for social robotics research. Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab.

----------


## Airicist

Conceptual Animation of Tega Robot 

Published on Mar 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tega Beta Version 

Published on Mar 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tega: a social robot

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> Tega is the newest social robot platform designed and built by a diverse team of engineers, software developers, and artists at the Personal Robots Group at the MIT Media Lab. This robot, with its furry, brightly colored appearance, was developed specifically to enable long-term interactions with children.
> 
> This video showcases the Tega robot’s design and implementation. It is a first look at the robot’s capabilities as a research platform. The video highlights the robot’s motion, expressive capabilities, and its use in ongoing studies of child-robot interaction.

----------

